

Ask YC: Dealing with cabin fever - pistoriusp

I work and sleep in my apartment and I've noticed that I'm starting to get the desire to get up and go somewhere... Anywhere really.<p>It's a fairly large and comfortable apartment, and I'm not unhappy been here. So, how do you people deal with cabin fever?
======
davidw
I go buy some fresh food/vegetables at the store every day, at the very least.
Initially, my wife didn't get why I went shopping every day "just go once and
get more stuff!", but then she figured out that it's the only time I get out
of the house and doesn't mind. It's nice to have fresh stuff in terms of fruit
and vegetables and we waste less because I only buy what we need.

Some actual exercise and/or interaction with other people is probably better
though - during the summer I got out mountain biking pretty often.

------
pg
Going for a run is good. Then you get both out and exercise.

~~~
kajecounterhack
I agree! I'm an avid runner partly because sitting all day at a computer makes
me jittery and it gives me a severe need to expend physical energy.

------
sgoraya
I sometimes visit my friend's office - setup my laptop and work in an empty
cubicle / conference room for a few hours, go grab lunch with my buddies and
then head back to my office; I try to do this at least once a week; My other
option to break the monotony is to sometimes visit the library and setup shop
there (especially if I have to read/review/reference materials )

------
DaniFong
...build a startup to help people get out and do things.

No really.

Coming soon to a terminal near you.

(in the meantime, it's cool to try to strike up conversations with people
reading bulletin boards, do street improv, or bring a Frisbee to a park and
see what happens.)

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_(in the meantime, it's cool to try to strike up conversations with people
reading bulletin boards, do street improv, or bring a Frisbee to a park and
see what happens.)_

Ha... I thought I was the only who did that.

------
newton_dave
Go outside?

The human mind works well in 45-minute intervals (obviously this isn't always
practical, but even working on something related-but-easier for 10-15 minutes
between two 45-minute intervals) so I try to step away from the computer every
45-90 minutes, give or take.

------
rcoder
People are social animals. Living and working by yourself 24/7 is a recipe for
burn-out, maladjustment, and general unhappiness. I'd recommend finding some
ongoing events to draw you out of the house: volunteer with a local charity,
or join a programmers' group in your area.

Try to spend at least an hour a day interacting with people you don't see
every other day. (I.e., not a live-in significant other or a business
partner.)

~~~
wallflower
If you are in a funk, go to somewhere with a lot of people and say hi with a
smile to first twenty people you cross paths with. The first 15 probably won't
respond but once you cross a magic line and people start smiling back you'll
feel more connected

~~~
karzeem
If I get sick of being home, I head out to a movie. The important thing is to
interact with other humans, so call a friend or go somewhere by yourself and
make an effort to be gregarious. I find it doesn't take much to recharge.

------
ALee
Our "company" works out of a house and we rarely get out, but we always make
sure that we go to the YMCA at night (while there everyone splits up to do
their thing).

Aside from that, we make sure that we know what needs to get done because if
you're focused on the task at hand, the days go by faster.

------
nirmal
I'm working in a research assistant position at my college and spend a fair
bit of time wandering the campus. I know it pretty well, I've been here for 6
years ;) but it's nice to just see random people.

Also, getting on our bus line and riding it around for a loop or two is really
useful.

------
edw519
I used to have the same problem and tried a lot of the things mentioned here,
but nothing helped.

Then it took me the longest time to realize that when I "started to get the
desire to get up and go somewhere", that was a clear signal from deep inside
me that something was wrong.

This may sound kind of weird, but my project is my baby and I'm in love with
it. Why would I ever want to be somewhere else? Because either a) I'm burnt
out or b) Something is wrong with what I'm currently doing.

If it's (a), get out and exercise, socialize, etc.

But if it's (b), stop and take a good look at what you're currently doing.
Maybe your "inner hacker" knows it's not right.

------
darose
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coworking>

~~~
DaniFong
Hey, thanks! I was hoping I wasn't the only one with this idea.
<http://www.berkeleycoworking.com/> is just 15 minutes from my apartment, and
in a cool area. :-)

------
wehriam
I've been doing the same thing for a few years now. I try to "leave the house"
- shopping, eating out, etc - every day. Having a dog also helps.

I am happiest when I have an active social life (out 2-4 times a week),
although this can be difficult to maintain.

------
dpapathanasiou
Join one or more clubs so that you have events to go to at least four times a
week.

Also, pick clubs that are more than just social get-togethers, but will help
you improve something (my main two are Toastmasters and Aikido, e.g.).

------
danielha
Always find a way to go outside at least once daily.

Start going to the gym, go for runs, pick up fresh groceries for dinner, do
some light work at cafes.

------
jey
I spend a lot of time in the San Francisco main library and in cafes. It's
nice to be around people and to be somewhere other than my room.

------
jgrahamc
Going swimming.

Sitting on Place St. Georges people watching.

------
aarontait
Grab your laptop and head to the nearest Starbucks or coffee shop. I find I
need to constantly change locations at least every four hours to keep
productive and prevent my mind from going "stale". Thank god I work at a
university where I can just hop around from the library to other common areas.

Try changing where you usually sit and work in your apartment. I sit in all
kinds of weird places. My new favorite place is on top of my desk. Don't knock
it until you try it.

~~~
izak30
The GTD crowd would hate this! lol.

I'm not as mobile as you, but I sit on the couch and work every once in a
while.

It helps me to just put it away at times like lunch and dinner. (I'm in ohio,
so the 'outside' options are limited right now)

~~~
aarontait
I believe the good book Allen states that your GTD system can be mobile. I
think I even remember David saying he uses a mobile version with folders in
his suitcase.

~~~
michaelneale
Or just wait for the GTD fad to pass.

------
copenja
Go spank the monkey in an outdoor and semi-public area.

Trust me, works 50% of the time, every time.

~~~
crescendo
Looks like news.yc is getting pretty close to the shark ramp.

